# Pulling the trigger for a new Ebike?



## Swissete (Jul 7, 2009)

Been riding MTBs since 30 years ago and cannot avoid the itching of buying an eMTB now. I just want to ride double the distance and go higher in the mountain!

While checking models, I took into consideration the following points

1) My normal use is on paths and easy trails. No hardcore enduro at all

2) After a hard car accident (drunk dude missing a red light) I suffer from frequent neck pains if forcing some angles. I need to be as straight as possible hence avoiding racing positions. Need to be more perpendicular against the road. Looks like All Mountain and Trail types are best suited?

3) 1.74m hight // 5.7 feet and 100kg // 220 pounds weight

4) Budget is limited to 7,000€ // 6,000GBP // 7500USD

Bearing in mind all the above, I look for All Mountain and Trail models. The list has been cut down to this

- Haibike XDURO AllMtn 8.0
- Mondraker Crafty Carbon R
- Mondraker Dusk RR 29
- Commencal Meta Power 29
- Giant Trance E+0
- Specialized Turbo Levo Comp
- Orbea Wild FS M10
- Merida Eone 40 8000
- BH Atom X Carbon Lynx

Any ideas or some I should avoid for any reason?


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a haibike nduro, great bike

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Pivot Shuttle XT Build - extraordinary bike, and on sale now within your budget.


----------



## Swissete (Jul 7, 2009)

rod9301 said:


> I have a haibike nduro, great bike
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


is that fitted with Bosh or TQ? I'm yet to see more information about the TQ motor... durability?



RickBullottaPA said:


> Pivot Shuttle XT Build - extraordinary bike, and on sale now within your budget.


I think I cannot find that one locally in Spain where I live.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a Specialized Levo Comp and love it. I really like how their Mission Control allows one to tweak the motor for one’s riding style for battery conservation, power requirements, etc. Also a great handling bike.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Not on your list, but if you haven't considered it, then take a look at the YT Decoy. 

I'm loving mine. It's in your budget


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

Strongly recommend Levo Comp.


----------



## Coach2AP (Nov 23, 2017)

I just picked up a Norco Range VLT and love it. The Norco Sight VLT might be more what you are looking for but the 630w battery and modern geometry has been awesome.


----------



## Swissete (Jul 7, 2009)

The YT and Norco cannot be found on any local shops here which complicates things in case of having issues. I could buy them via Internet but implies not trying them first and a cumbersome process in case of warranty repairs. Looks dangerous with all technology these new bikes have

On the Levos, I was so close to buy one but then started to see all commemtns with people on their third and four motor in warranty (????) makes me nervous. Doesn't it loook like Specialized would be even moving out from Brose in next generations?


----------



## shepzla (Apr 15, 2014)

I picked up a 2019 Haibike xduro 6.0 8mo ago. All I can say it is a blast. I think I have close to 500 miles on it. No problems or complaints. Every one tells me it is a little heavy. It may be but I am 240lbs. I would go find a demo. They are very comfortable. They had a sale on them not to long ago on there web site.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Swissete said:


> is that fitted with Bosh or TQ? I'm yet to see more information about the TQ motor... durability?
> 
> I think I cannot find that one locally in Spain where I live.


Bosch cx, my wife has the Yamaha, both good, but the Yamaha cuts at high rpm.

Both very reliable

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

I have 2 of the bikes on your list. My 2017 Haibike XDURO 8.0 is a blast and has over 2,000 miles on it with no problems. My 2019 Giant Trance E+1 (ok not an E+0 but that's a less common build here) has a great motor and a nice spec, but the geometry doesn't suit me quite as well so I grab the Haibike more often. The Giant has a longer range because the motor seems to provide more assistance at lower levels. I'm not thrilled with the wheelset on the Giant because the spokes are always loosening. The DT-Swiss wheels on the Haibike have never even had a spoke tightening and the 240 hubs are the bomb.

As others have said, I would seriously look at a YT Decoy as well, and probably the Commencal Meta Power.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

20202 Commencal Meta Power 29 is a great bike and well sorted. I love mine and came from a '19 before hand that was great but the '20 is much better overall with better geometry, integrated battery and bottle mount. The only downside is the 504wh battery. Personally I'd like more capacity but that is a preference and might not be applicable to all. There is a rumor out that Shimano will be coming out with a new 630wh battery that seems to be the same dimensions. Whether or not that is the case and the battery is backwards compatible remains to be seen. I hope so as then I'll keep the bike for years, else I'll be looking for something with more capacity. 

504wh is good for around 4,000 ft vert of climbing, maybe 4,500 if you really use eco a lot and try to conserve. Levos with the 700wh battery are able to do 6,500-7,000' vert days.


----------



## Swissete (Jul 7, 2009)

All, thanks first for your answers up to now!

I think I've reduced the list of potential bikes to these with no order preference. What do you think woudl be the best or any to better escape from?

*1) Trek Rail 9.8:* Carbon, RS Lyric, RS Deluxe RT3, Shimano SLX, SRAM GX Eagle, Bosh 625Wh. 








*2) Orbea Wild FS M10:* Carbon, Fox 36 Float performance, Fox DPX2 performance, Shimano SLX, Shimano XT, Shimano XT, Bosh 625Wh








3) BH Atom: Carbon, Fox 36 float performance, Fox Float DPS performance, SLX, SLX, XT, Brose 720Wh.








*4) Cannondale Habit Neo 1*: Carbon, RS Pike Ultimate 140, RS Super Deluxe Ultimate, SRAM X01/GX Eagle 12-speed drivetrain - Magura MT7 hydraulic discs, Bosh 625Wh








5) Haibike AllMtn 8.0: Carbon, Fox 36 Float Performance Elite, Fox Float performance elite, Flyon 630Wh


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think you could go wrong with any of the above bikes. They are all good bikes with companies that will likely stand behind there product. To me it would come down to riding style and bike comfort/geometry. I would see if you can demo them before you buy. All bikes will fit and feel slightly different for each person. Also, I think one thing that sometimes gets over looked is the motor on ebikes. When I bought my first ebike in 2016 there weren't near as many choices. There were basically 3 motors, Bosch, yahama, and browse. I rode bikes with all three motors and I'm glad I did. The bikes I thought I liked best turned out to not be the bike I really liked after riding them. I know things have changed quite a bit in the last 4 yrs. with ebike motors. But back then the Yamaha motor felt like it had the most natural feel and the most power to me. It also would pedal like a normal bike without the power on, the other two didn't, it seemed to be more efficient as well so the battery lasted longer than then the bikes with Bosch and browse, batteries being equal watts. I went with a friend riding 2 bikes, the Bosch was dead and Yamaha had 10% left. Once the Bosch died you really couldn't pedal it, even on flat ground if felt like it was in the hardest gear when I was on the easiest gear. Once the Yamaha ran out of juice it still pedaled like a normal bike without any drag from motor. I really wanted to like the browse and Bosch but ultimately I ened up buying a bike with the motor I liked best the Yamaha. 1,000 plus miles without one issue and still loving it. 

So my point is that the motor on the bike can really influence the overall experience of the bike in my opinion so if you can demo before you buy I would highly recommend it. And not just in the stores parking lot. Its hard to get a real feel for the bike there.

One last thought, I've read a lot about that new flyon motor from haibike and it looks SWEET! Never actually ridden one so no first hand experience though. I would love to ride one, but I'm not sure if they are selling them in the states yet or not. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

There aren't many flyons out there and there seem to be issues, I wouldn't want to be an alpha tester for it.


----------



## Swissete (Jul 7, 2009)

The Haibike Flyon is the one attracting me most but there's not much information about them when looking for information. Just some reviews always loving its performance but no reports about issues. 

I've chatted with a couple of users and they are more than happy. Talked to two Haibike distributors in Spain and they have sold >300 units so far with none coming back with motor issues (would they say anything different )?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Many ebike models are having issues, so it's not as if any one of them is spotless or a reason for not buying one if it's the one you're after. At least you're in Europe, so you should have support. I don't think they are even available in the US.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/beta-testing-a-flyon.10036/

https://www.emtbforums.com/communit...-cons-of-owning-a-haibike-flyon-e-bike.12025/


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Havent had an issue in years with my MXUS 45H direct drive motor with controller/display/throttle, its flawless. Not as balanced as a store bought ebike, but something breaks on it, takes 2 days to get part from www.ebikes.ca or www.lunacycle.com, ordering spares from cheaper stores in China, a month it takes. My friend bought a Bulls ebike from Honda stealership, electric bicycle, he's been waiting months now for a simple hub motor fix and relace.

Dropping a pretty dime on a store bought ebike, I'd hit up the local bicycle shop and see what they have to offer. Something goes wrong, take it to the shop and hopefully they have a reliable ebike technician there who can diagnose and t/s the problem and get it back to you in time.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Not on your list, but if you haven't considered it, then take a look at the YT Decoy.
> 
> I'm loving mine. It's in your budget


I don't think he wanted to go that enduro with a Decoy like you and I have . The fake duck loves to go downhill on the straightest line, not the cleanest line. We just hold on and enjoy the ride

I'd recommend the Spec Levo comp. Bigger battery!!! it also allows some cash to upgrade the suspension. Put a Marzocchi Z1 coil 160mm fork and a better rear shock. A DVO JadeX coil would be plush. The coil fork will give you a smoother ride and be less annoying on your injury. Going from 150 to 160 will put you more upright.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Swissete said:


> All, thanks first for your answers up to now!
> 
> I think I've reduced the list of potential bikes to these with no order preference. What do you think woudl be the best or any to better escape from?
> 
> ...


I rode the Cannondale. it was fun to ride. the rear shock was overwhelmed pretty easy. Then again, ebikes can be a tad rough on suspension.

For your use, the cdale would be my 2nd choice.


----------

